# Community > Resource Library >  VORTEX OPTICS New Zealand Lifetime Warranty - How to make a claim.

## CooeeBay

*INTERNATIONAL VIP WARRANTY*

*The Vortex Worldwide Lifetime VIP Warranty covers your purchase worldwide through the distributor or dealer in the country where you purchased your product.*


Vortex Optics sold in New Zealand by an authorised NZ distributor and dealer are covered by the Lifetime Warranty. Gear purchased from overseas must be returned to the retailer of the country from purchase. The same goes with buying "Grey Imports" from NZ retailers. It is the retailers obligation to sort out the repair / warranty replacement.

Vortex NZ requires a form to be completed and returned with the item to their Auckland warehouse. You can email or call them to obtain a copy or contact us at SkippersMate: 

CONTACT DETAILS:
SALES@VORTEXOPTICS.CO.NZ
PHONE REQUEST +61 73393 9384

----------


## keengunNic

How goes for second hand items?

----------


## CooeeBay

> How goes for second hand items?


We understand that is not an issue as it is a lifetime of the item, not ownership. You would be best to confirm with Vortex NZ. Any ownership history would help in your case.

----------


## Stocky

NZs Vortex Distributor has proven absolutely useless. I've had a set of binos with them waiting to be repaired or replaced for well over a year. Stateside they are great to deal with. It's not NZ retailers faults but it's a shame as vortex make a good value product.

----------


## CooeeBay

> NZs Vortex Distributor has proven absolutely useless. I've had a set of binos with them waiting to be repaired or replaced for well over a year. Stateside they are great to deal with. It's not NZ retailers faults but it's a shame as vortex make a good value product.


Stocky, send me a PM with your contact details and let's see if we can help you.

----------


## Stocky

> Stocky, send me a PM with your contact details and let's see if we can help you.


Thanks Mate, have messaged you really appreciate the offer of a hand stand up service.

----------


## i41do2

I've had really good service from Broncos in Tauranga. Had a PST gen 1 that the top elevation cap had busted. Gave them a call, sent it back.  NO problem.  No gen 1s available so got a new gen2 and just had to pay the price difference ~$300.  Very pleased as the gen 2 is better.  Also very good service from Broncos so would highly recommend them.

----------


## Beetroot

> I've had really good service from Broncos in Tauranga. Had a PST gen 1 that the top elevation cap had busted. Gave them a call, sent it back.  NO problem.  No gen 1s available so got a new gen2 and just had to pay the price difference ~$300.  Very pleased as the gen 2 is better.  Also very good service from Broncos so would highly recommend them.


Had that been in the US you wouldn't have had to pay anything.
Guess that's the price we pay for living in this lonely corner of the world where customer service isn't in our vocabulary.

----------


## Cyclops

I dropped a rifle with a Vortex Scope in November last year. I'd bought the scope second hand. 
The rifle fell onto the top (elevation) turret driving the turret into the scope tube. 

Dropped it on Friday. Emailed Vortex on Saturday. Monday I got an email to contact the NZ Agent. 
Tuesday I couriered the scope to the Agent. 
Two weeks later a brand new replacement scope arrived at my door. 

Can't fault the service or warranty.

----------


## flock

> I've had really good service from Broncos in Tauranga. Had a PST gen 1 that the top elevation cap had busted. Gave them a call, sent it back.  NO problem.  No gen 1s available so got a new gen2 and just had to pay the price difference ~$300.  Very pleased as the gen 2 is better.  Also very good service from Broncos so would highly recommend them.


Same as I did about 3 years ago. Shop was Shooter Supplies ChCh, did take several months

----------

